# Line-X for car bra?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How easily does it come off?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

from what i understand its a thick paint job. so it wont come off. which is a slight disadvantage to it.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How easily does it come off?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


It doesn't come off. I'll last longer than the paint on the rest of your car


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

It should work great, last a long time, and be cheaper. However, it has a texture to it, and I don't believe it comes in clear. Part of what I like about my clear bra is that you have to really look to see it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess you have to really LOVE it to put it on your car. It would probably be a huge pain to take it off or paint over it, and IMO it looks like crap on the RX8 in the picture above. It doesn't belong there. These bras are supposed to be put on either to cover up some kind of accident you cashed the insurance check in for and never fixed, or to protect the front end of your car from road debris either to increase resale value or just to have during a road trip.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Having just had the LineX sprayed on my roof it would definitely give you the full protection never having to worry about chips in the front of your car. But looking at the RX-8 I think the only way that would look decent is if the whole car was done. With the roof IMO it's more separated from the rest of the car with the front/rear glass and the roof moldings. But with the front there is no real separation from the LineX and other body pieces. 

I would say try something temporary first like Plasti-Dip to make sure you actually like the look of it. I tried vinyl and Plasti-Dip on my roof before going with LineX. Obviously mine was more for cosmetic where you are looking for protection. But make sure if you do go with it you will like the look. It is permanent and will never be removable. LineX makes a permanent bond with the paint and probably the only way to get it removed is sanding of some sort and on a plastic bumper not a good idea.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> It should work great, last a long time, and be cheaper. However, it has a texture to it, and I don't believe it comes in clear. Part of what I like about my clear bra is that you have to really look to see it.


Caution; thread drift
Please send or post info about your clear bra. Is it easy to clean bug juice off of? Does it flap in the wind? Where did you get it?
Back on topic.
I would not do this to one of my cars. I sure would like something easier to get bug juice of the front of car. Bugs have been really bad this year.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

At least the license plate matches with what he did to the car. 
Crossed the line.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like hammered dog ****


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Line-X Bra is such a permanent option. A Bra should be removable if damaged or torn. I have been using the LeBra for my Cruze since they are the only ones who have it for the RS option front and can be used in the rain since the Colgan Bra is for dry use only. It stays on very well and I do remove it once every 2 weeks for a under cleaning. It has become very easy to remove and install. Yesterday we came out of the shopping mall and saw a Cart that was up against the front there was no paint damage and the Bra looked fine.


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm, well thanks for everyone's HONEST opinions. 
I've had LeBra products on 2 cars before and have been less than satisfied with look and durability(due to my commute).
Thats why I'm considering a somewhat permanent solution or **** even the clear one(which some1 mentioned before). which i found here Products for Chevrolet CRUZE 2012 | ClearDefender

Never had those or heard of them before so now for more research!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Subic said:


> Caution; thread drift
> Please send or post info about your clear bra. Is it easy to clean bug juice off of? Does it flap in the wind? Where did you get it?
> Back on topic.
> I would not do this to one of my cars. I sure would like something easier to get bug juice of the front of car. Bugs have been really bad this year.


I picked up the bumper and hood/fender/mirror kit from Invisible Mask. 
Invisible Mask - Clear Bra Automotive Paint Protection, 3M Scotchgard, Carbon Fiber 3M Films

If I remember correctly it was somewhere around $275. One thing I liked about that place is that it came with a free door edge guard kit and an install kit (squeegy, utility knife. and 2 spray bottles). Not really special, but it was convenient to have everything without having to find it.

I put it on myself in about 2.5 hours or so (don't remember for sure), and another set of hands would have cut that time considerably. Installation was easy, and only really required some patients and attention to detail.

Bug removal is easier on the bra IMO. It doesn't seem to cook on like it does on the paint.

Here's a pic with the bra on.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the info and the link. I didn't know such a thing was made.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Not really nice to look at if you ask me and once it's done, it's done.


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link.. will look into it as well.


----------



## shaunvito98 (Jul 22, 2012)

when i was in iraq there was so many cars and trucks just like this with line x or rino liner but it would be painted the same as the car but there where sand storms and what not out there so in the US i wouldnt know why you would do it unless you tow it behind a RV or your are on the road 24/7 going coast to coast you know but thats my 2 cents


----------



## Limedust (Mar 5, 2012)

A piece of shrapnel came off of an 18-wheeler directly in front of my wife's Cruze Eco while she was driving down the interstate, and with the option of letting it hit the car or wreck into an adjacent vehicle, she let it hit. It didn't break the front bumper cover, but it pitted up the plastic severely and it wasn't something that could be buffed out.

In order to properly fix it, I'd have to buy a new bumper cover and have it painted to match.

I decided to have the center section of the bumper cover lined with Line-X to cover the damage, and they added the "Xtra" which is some sort of polish that is supposed to be permanent and not fade (... we'll see). I took the cover off myself, and the local shop charged me $60 to line it. The Chevy emblem was busted, so I got a new one at the dealership for $20. The final outcome doesn't look as ******* as I thought it might, and $80 plus my own time was significantly cheaper than the alternative. I can always replace it with new in the future.

Here are some pictures. They aren't in order, but they show the Cruze Eco with:
- the front bumper cover off
- the bumper cover on but with the emblem missing
- the finished bumper with the emblem replaced


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

This does not look bad at all! But then again, it is not a full bra but more of a fix to an issue with attention to cosmetics (the way you taped off and painted in the center) 



Limedust said:


> A piece of shrapnel came off of an 18-wheeler directly in front of my wife's Cruze Eco while she was driving down the interstate, and with the option of letting it hit the car or wreck into an adjacent vehicle, she let it hit. It didn't break the front bumper cover, but it pitted up the plastic severely and it wasn't something that could be buffed out.
> 
> In order to properly fix it, I'd have to buy a new bumper cover and have it painted to match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

Black on blue looks great there! 
did you only do the front or did you touch the back as well to make it match? 




Limedust said:


> A piece of shrapnel came off of an 18-wheeler directly in front of my wife's Cruze Eco while she was driving down the interstate, and with the option of letting it hit the car or wreck into an adjacent vehicle, she let it hit. It didn't break the front bumper cover, but it pitted up the plastic severely and it wasn't something that could be buffed out.
> 
> In order to properly fix it, I'd have to buy a new bumper cover and have it painted to match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Would look tons better if it were color matched to the car.... That being said, I still wouldn't do that to mine....


----------



## Limedust (Mar 5, 2012)

Phantom80 said:


> Black on blue looks great there!
> did you only do the front or did you touch the back as well to make it match?


I'm only... 2 years late, but, no, I only did the front bumper.

*Long-term update*: Line-X has not faded with the "Xtra" polish, and still looks as good as new.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What the crap is this?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im wondering how this effects MPGs. It doesnt look to be a smooth coating. I like this done on trucks along the sides for a rock/mud guard. Its just so expensive to have done.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been wanting to give the clear plasti-dip a try for the front of the hood and rocker panels and see how it looks. I have to order it on line though because no one sells it locally. It is on my list which seems to be growing these days lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glossifier doesn't do much for stone strikes. IIRC a member pulled their dip off and found it just masked the damage area. 3M has a can that you can spray on with the same intentions at walmart.

3M Paint Defender Spray Film: Sealants, Fillers & Adhesives : Walmart.com


----------



## Limedust (Mar 5, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im wondering how this effects MPGs. It doesnt look to be a smooth coating. I like this done on trucks along the sides for a rock/mud guard. Its just so expensive to have done.


I saw no noticeable change in MPG, though I did not coat the entire front end (only the center section around the shutter intake).


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The spray on stuff is junk, true PPF is the only thing that works imo. We install about 2-3 kits a day in my shop we use xpel and 3m. Its expensive but it works and doesnt look like crap and last 10 years


----------

